# PLEASE HELP!  Online Photo Resizer???



## sarina1234 (Mar 26, 2008)

I am finally getting around to putting some of my wedding photos in a frame (I got married in October) and I have to crop and re-size them in order to fit. I have done this before but I completely forgot how to do it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




My photographer gave me all our wedding images on a CD in JPEG format. 

The frame has many different sizes of squares and I want to match the picture accordingly. For example, I want to take a normal 4x6 photo crop it and then resize it to be 2.5 x 2.5 for one of the squares. Anyone know a good online program and how to do this??? I am completing lost  and would appreciate any help!






  Thanks!


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

You could download a program called GIMP, which is an image editing program.  I'm pretty sure that it could do the job.  Google's Picasa might also be able to handle cropping and resizing.

I'm not aware of any 'on line' applications for this.


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Mar 26, 2008)

Try pxn8. I've used it a couple of times. Be sure to check conditions of use.


----------



## sarina1234 (Mar 26, 2008)

I have downloaded GIMP, how do you resize the picture?  I want it to be 3.5 x 5.5 rather than 4x6... I really have no idea what I am doing?


----------



## MarcusM (Mar 26, 2008)

sarina1234 said:


> I have downloaded GIMP, how do you resize the picture?  I want it to be 3.5 x 5.5 rather than 4x6... I really have no idea what I am doing?



I don't know GIMP, I'm sure it has a Help section, did you look there?


----------



## shawnxstl (Mar 26, 2008)

Sarina, if you want me to resize the pictures, I'll do it for you. Do you have any instant messengers?


----------



## sarina1234 (Mar 26, 2008)

Ah thanks Shawn, no I do not have an instant messenger... I have like 25 pics that I need to crop and re-size to all different sizes... it's quite complicated


----------



## shawnxstl (Mar 26, 2008)

Well its 11:50pm on a wednesday night. I don't really have a lot to do so i wouldn't mind doing it. 

If you want me to, send them to my email address (im going to send you a pm) and then list what size you want the pictures.


----------



## sarina1234 (Mar 27, 2008)

I just got your message this morning, sorry.  I can't e-mail the pictures because they are way too big (I've tried before).  Thanks anyways.


----------



## passerby (Mar 27, 2008)

I thought it was settled yesterday. I had a tip from one of the poster here about program called Irfanview, the website is below here. Anyway for quick do into practical world, once you installed it load the picture you intended click Edit. You see the Crop feature there. I have not use it so I can,t comment on it. 

Alternatively you can download Ulead photo explorer which I have the free version - and the croping feature is there. You have 7 days trial so you may use that 7 days to crop your photos.

Happy chopping

http://www.irfanview.com/

http://www.ulead.com/pex/runme.htm


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 27, 2008)

I just became aware of Adobe Photoshop Express...where you can upload, host and edit your photos on-line.  
https://www.photoshop.com/express/landing.html


----------



## inetwiz (Sep 22, 2008)

Try out QuickResizer

It allows you to specify your output image size (in pixels or percent). It will also resize all photos in a folder in one fell swoop.


----------



## laszlo462 (Sep 22, 2008)

You could try the Image Resizer XP Powertoy.  That is if you are using Windows XP.  I haven't used it myself but it should do the job rather quickly.

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx


----------



## inetwiz (Sep 23, 2008)

I just tried out "Image Resizer XP Powertoy" and found out that it doesn't work on Vista.  In Vista, you can't right-click on a picture file and bring up the resizer anymore.

QuickResizer allows to you right-click on a picture file and resize it from there.  It will also allow you to resize all files in a folder.


----------



## Gary Molen (Sep 24, 2008)

I use Picture Resize Genius. I like it because if I am only resizing and watermarking, I can do the entire folder at once. Saves tons of time. find it here:
http://www.lonking.com/resize-pictures/index.html


----------



## David Cohen (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks,Gary Molen.


----------



## sdesha (Oct 9, 2008)

what photoshop program do you have? if you have PS or CS2 or 3 just make an action that will do it for you real quick.


----------

